# Anyone gotten BFN's up to 16-17 DPO and actually been pregnant?



## LaurieD143

Hello, all! I am popping over from the TTC Club to ask you experienced gals a question...

(Sorry about the double post. I've never wandered past the TTC forum, so I accidentally posted this in "pregnancy resources" earlier, then realized it was wrong.. Oops).

I am currently at CD31 / 17 DPO with absolutely NO SIGN of AF for miles. I have been taking pregnancy tests every single morning with FMU, but each one has been very clearly negative.

As someone who has very regular, very predictable cycles... this is making me crazy. I have been tracking every little symptom just in case (you know the normal signs & symptoms... sore boobs, CM, etc) but honestly... I'm really not obsessing about it. I'm not really holding out for a positive... just more annoyed that AF hasn't come yet. However, a friend of mine said that the same thing happened to her when TTC her 2nd child, and didn't get a positive until she had the blood/serum pregnancy test done by her Dr.

There are a few things that have been different about this cycle:
1) I had EWCM for about 3 days, when usually I only see a teeny tiny little "patch" once in a whole cycle... and I'm pretty lucky to even catch that!

2) Ever since my suspected Ovulation Day, I have had Creamy CM. (Lots of it). Even today... I still have it!! This has NEVER happened before. I usually dry up pretty quickly, and it doesn't return until after AF goes away.

3) Around 6 DPO, I felt / saw what could be implantation. I had cramping and saw a little streak of blood on TP. (it was a weird cramping sensation... nothing like menstrual cramps. Just... different).

I had some cramping (that felt a lot like normal menstrual cramps, just not as severe) for 2 days when AF was due. So I was sure that she'd be showing up any minute. But it never happened.
And now that AF is _past due_, I feel NOTHING. ZIP. ZILCH. NADA.

I thought for sure that after taking 2 pg tests and DTD with DH, I would start within the next 12-24 hours. But still... Nothing.

So, with that in mind... here's my question:

*Has anyone gotten BFN's up to 16-17 DPO and actually been pregnant???*

P.S. Really... I'm not assuming that just because I haven't started yet, that it means I'm pregnant.
I'm just trying to satisfy my curiosity and find out what the chances really are...

THANKS A MILLION!


----------



## hollyvangogh

My very best friend has a super regular cycle. She kept getting BFN until just the other day (she's now 6w2d pregnant). Her LMP was August 3rd I think? She was late, late, late and kept getting BFN. I'm not sure exactly what the math was for her. But apparently this kind of thing can happen.


----------



## MI_Dawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
My very best friend has a super regular cycle. She kept getting BFN until just the other day (she's now 6w2d pregnant). Her LMP was August 3rd I think? She was late, late, late and kept getting BFN. I'm not sure exactly what the math was for her. But apparently this kind of thing can happen.

On the other side of the coin, I am very very regular, 27 day cycle, and found myself 18 days dpo with elevated temps, symptoms including sore breasts, but still testing negative, when my period (very heavy and clotty, too) came on day 21 dpo. So was I pg? Tests say no... and if we hadn't been trying, I probably would have just thought I was weirdly late...

That was back in May... we got pg in July and I'm due now April 8...


----------



## selena_ski

how long is your LP? are you temping? Taking charge of your fertility says that 18 days of elevated temps indicated pregnancy.


----------



## DevaMajka

I have. With ds, I took an hpt at 14dpo and it was neg, 16dpo neg, 18dpo neg, and 20dpo positive- very faint positive. I was charting, so know my dpo pretty close.

But there was another time that I had neg hpt's well past 15dpo (again, I was charting), and it was because I had an ovarian cyst. Not generally a big deal, and it went away on it's own. But it was really disappointing to find out that I wasn't pg when af hadn't started and I was 20dpo!

Good luck!


----------



## LaurieD143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selena_ski* 
how long is your LP? are you temping? Taking charge of your fertility says that 18 days of elevated temps indicated pregnancy.

No, unfortunately I don't temp. But after this cycle, I will definitely have learned my lesson!! It sure would be nice to know if my temps were elevated. Then I wouldn't be so in the dark about what's going on.

LP is usually 14 days on the nose. That's why the late period is really throwing me off....?


----------



## LaurieD143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevaMajka* 
I have. With ds, I took an hpt at 14dpo and it was neg, 16dpo neg, 18dpo neg, and 20dpo positive- very faint positive. I was charting, so know my dpo pretty close.

But there was another time that I had neg hpt's well past 15dpo (again, I was charting), and it was because I had an ovarian cyst. Not generally a big deal, and it went away on it's own. But it was really disappointing to find out that I wasn't pg when af hadn't started and I was 20dpo!

Good luck!

Thank you!! Well, it's good to know that there's still a chance. I have heard that some women don't secrete enough Hcg to be detected on a home pregnancy test until WAY later in their cycle. But of course, I didn't want to just go off of that... who knows what the likelihood would be that I was one of 'em?

I just took another test this afternoon.. and again.. another BFN. Bummer.

I guess it's back to being patient! If nothing happens by tomorrow, I'll probably cave in and call my DR for a blood test.

Thank you for the input, ladies!!!


----------



## MomtoXane

I charted with my last pregnancy and still didn't get my BFP until 19dpo...


----------



## LaurieD143

Hmmmmm.... interesting!

So here's my dilema:
I have an order for a blood & urine pregnancy test at the Lab (I've actually had it since January... but haven't felt the urge or need to use it until now).

Should I wait another day and see what happens? Or should I just cave and go use it...?

Now I'm dying to find out (one way or another).

Thoughts????


----------



## babyOrchid

:LaurieD143- what happened? Were you preggers?! I'm in the same situation- 37 day cycle, 19DPO and no AF! I think i may be preggers, but don't know what to think and have had 4 BFN's.

I am in biological clock overdrive so this would be so exciting if it finally would become a BFP!







:


----------

